# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagbescherming

## paulenmarianne

Wanneer moet er een maagbescherming toegepast worden

----------


## meneereddie

Maagbescherming kan voor verschillende redenen worden toegepast. 
Wanneer je te weinig of te veel maagzuur aanmaakt, of bij gebruik van bepaalde medicatie, of in geval van bepaalde bacteriën, of bij een vorm van (voedsel)vergiftiging. Noem maar op! Er zijn veel redenen om maagbescherming toe te passen. 

Ook bepaalde diëten kunnen bescherming bieden aan ed maag.(wand)


Groetjes,

----------

